# grommet



## Gavril

Hyvää jouluaattoa,

What is the normal Finnish term for "grommet"? Here's the meaning that I'm looking for,



> *b.*an insulated washer of rubber or plastic, inserted in a hole in a metal part to prevent grounding of a wirepassing through the hole.​


(dictionary.com)

Here's a picture of some grommets, if it helps.

Kiitos!


----------



## tbsvk

I think this could be "tiiviste"


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> What is the normal Finnish term for "grommet"?



I believe it is _läpivientikumi._


----------



## Gavril

I just realized that the definition of "grommet" I posted doesn't match the picture I linked to. The definition I was actually looking for was



> 5. a metal-bound eyelet in cloth, sometimes used decoratively, as on a garment.



What is this item called in Finnish?

Kiitos, pahoittelen virhetta


----------



## tbsvk

Then this could be "solki" ?


----------



## hui

> 5. a metal-bound eyelet in cloth, sometimes used decoratively, as on a garment.



_Rengasniitti._

However, the picture does not match the definition *any more.*


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> _Rengasniitti._
> 
> However, the picture does not match the definition *any more.*



Maybe not, but that was the closest dictionary definition I've been able to find so far.

Can you think of a Finnish term that would describe what's shown in the picture?


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Can you think of a Finnish term that would describe what's shown in the picture?



They do look _läpivientikumi_ to me (as in definition b).

Another word for definition 5a would be:


> *silmus*_, reiän reunojen metallinen vahvike (kengässä, purjeessa tms.)
> _[Suomen kielen perussanakirja]



(I would leave out _metallinen_ from perussanakirja's definition.)

A generic term would be _reiän (reuna)vahvike._


----------



## Hakro

Grommet is often called _purjerengas_, not only in sails but also in curtains for example. Another example.

After all, I'd prefer _silmus_ and _rengasniitti_, especially for small grommets.


----------

